

I will give you bank routing and account numbers of tax fraudsters - billhendricksjr
https://common-form.com/blog/modest-proposal-deterring-tax-fraud/

======
ryan90
Just because there are two tax accounts at one address does not automatically
make them fraudulent. Could it not be one person is filing it on behalf of
others? Granted, it is absurd that this was not checked, but is this lunatic
truly asking if it's a good idea to release bank information of people his
company sees as fraudulent? I'm pretty sure this is satire, but wanted to make
sure.

~~~
billhendricksjr
Despite my Jonathan Swift inspired title, it is unfortunately not satire.
Here's an abridged list of criteria that caused us to flag the 2 returns I
mentioned as obviously fraudulent:

\- Mailing address on account was bogus per Google Maps

\- 1st credit card charge attempt failed, 2nd one passed. Name on credit card
did not match name on account (although both CCs passed Stripe's zip code and
CVV checks)

\- Taxpayer claimed to live and work in California, yet W-2 didn't have any CA
state tax info (boxes 15-20) populated

\- Every value on the W-2 was a whole number (no pennies)

There's more, but I don't want to give away our entire algorithm, which could
help thieves navigate our system and others

~~~
merciBien
I hope you're not serious, Bill. I really don't want you to go to jail. :)

The government is slow to act, that's often a good thing to keep it from
reacting quickly where some discussion or just delay is the wiser course. I
get the impression the IRS has proposals to add these types of identity
checks, but the inherent delays in decision-making mean any real change is
years away. Does anyone know of a plan for the IRS to improve validation of
refund requests?

~~~
billhendricksjr
Thanks for your concern :). I was motivated to post this after 8 years of
frustration at IRS and other's failure to act.

I've contacted IRS numerous times on this subject and they've indicated to no
concrete plan and timeline to act decisively.

In their defense - there are some quick and easy checks they could implement
tomorrow, but the most definitive one is would be to check the W-2 the
taxpayer enters vs. the W-2 they receive from the taxpayer's employer. The
problem with this is - IRS doesn't receive the W-2 from the employer until
after most refunds are issued. When they've pressed for it, small business
owners and payroll providers push back hard, throwing out the "overreaching
government" accusation.

